# great ball drive need advice



## JLS55 (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi Everyone some of you will remember me from a tread (dog won't bark)
Well she still dont bark at humans but she is still young I think she is just copying the JRT because it is the alpha dog anyway back to my question my shepherd is very ball crazy and knowing this is a tool to train drug dogs what else can I use this for (something useful to an average citizen) thanks for any advise from anyone


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

You can use the ball instead of treats in the training process.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

You can use that ball for some beautiful obedience . Search YouTube for some sport obedience videos. Compete in akc obedience


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

A lot of folks are having great fun doing nosework classes. look that up.


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

Our 4 1/2 month old has an incredible ball drive too.. Works better than treats for any type of training. I carry her ball in my left hand while walking omn the leash, no pulling, yanking, just walks by my side. Also she has learned the figure 8 through my legs using the ball. Agility tunnel was a snap to learn using the ball.


----------



## JLS55 (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice Some good ideas I know how to train her what I need to know is what is something useful for her to find. She will associate the smell of the object with the ball What else( besides drugs and bombs) would be useful for her to search for?


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

The nose work competition would probably be enjoyable


----------

